# Bathroom Exhaust Fans



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

I'm lost....exhaust fan? Did you mean fart fan? :blink:


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

greg24k said:


> M1501.1 Outdoor discharge. The air removed by every mechanical exhaust system shall be discharged to the outdoors. Air shall not be exhausted into an attic, soffit, ridge vent or crawl space.


That says IN the Soffit, not out of the Soffit


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Soffit vent... No, it's not the preferred method, but sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do...


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

always preferred Panasonic, altho pricey. well worth it
and always use rigid pipe, out the side wall. I avoid roof penetrations if at all possible, just because with my luck. always worry about snow or a wind driven rain coming back in.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

i have tried numerous soffit vents and the round ones have been the best so far. they are priced well too.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

I just did 2 different bath remodels 1 with a Panasonic 1 Nutone. The Nutone was rated with the same Sone rating and is much louder than the Panasonic. Same duct work, vent.

I prefer Panasonic


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> i have tried numerous soffit vents and the round ones have been the best so far. they are priced well too.


That's the ones I used. I'm not just blowing it in the soffit. And I fell air being sucked into the bathroom under the door.

I will check the venting to make sure there are no blockages of any sort. 

Thanks for all your tips.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Fellas, no need to worry about it, but nice to see they start making nice vent discharge caps for soffit :thumbsup:.

I was just saying it's not up to code run bathroom discharge vents into the soffit when doing new construction or bathroom remodeling and a new fan is going in and there is access. 

Venting to the soffit been done for years and years until the code changed. Most still do without permits just end it at the soffit, and if you changing a motor or a fan and only opening small portion of the ceiling, most will connect the old vent discharge back and call it a day... Unless the option to do it the right way is given to the HO and they're willing to pay for it. 

With that said, we all know it's a pain in the ass to run a vent into the soffit on existing home, from the outside and from the inside the attic... Inside you can't get near the soffit if your life depended on, especially if there is a low pitch, or who wants to crawl around there to begin with... on the outside who wants to cut open the soffit to make a connection, then patch and paint,etc or play around with vinyl soffit etc.

Two easy alternatives, gable wall or roof. If done right, you will never have an issue with roof vent. I have it on my house, all second floor bathrooms venter on the roof because there is no gable walls. We had a few winters 4' of snow winters, wind driven rains, etc... 10 years and there is not a problem.

Not to mention building inspectors check to make sure it is a wall or the roof, some townships, inspectors make you turn the fan on, to make sure the flopper opens.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Always do mine with soffit vents with no issue. The type of duct used can cause more noise though.



Yes, the type of duct is important when it comes t noise.


----------

